# Goat Losing Hair and has Dry Sagging Skin



## cjhubbs (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I haven't been on here in a while since life got busy over the summer but lately it seems that something is going on with one of my goats. Lately, I have been noticing that my newly freshened doe is looking rather scrawny and she lost a lot of hair from behind her front legs; the skin that is left behind is very dry and sagging . I previously had been feeding her 6 cups of feed during the day along with hay twice a day but once noticing that she started to look a little underweight upped the feed to 10 cups a day. However, now she is starting to look plain out scrawny and now you can see her ribs .  I treated her with dewormer and am giving her selenium tablets ( as of last Wednesday) but that doesn't seem to have helped.  A little side note: we actually just had to treat our cats for fleas because for the first time in year and I think the fleas may be the problem. Also, she has been a bit more sluggish during the day and just lies around.. it seems like more so then normal. I was wondering what you all think this could possibly be and what I should do? Thanks so much for the help!
 Here is a list of what I am noticing with said Doe:
A little more sluggish during the day then normal 
Losing Hair; bald behind front legs
Dry Sagging Skin behind Front Legs
Looks thin and scrawny even after upping feed amount from 6 cups to 10 cups per day
Hair seems coarser and less fine

(I am going to try and get a  or two picture up in a couple of minutes!)


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like you may want to use a topical to treat for lice/mites. A topical will treat both sucking and biting parasites.
There are some external parasites that are only around hoof and feet... if it is going up the legs it is probably one of the more common parasites. 

The other thing you may want to consider is copper. If you are in a copper deficient area she may need  some copper support.
http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 19, 2013)

I buy Calf Manna and Black Oil sunflower seeds at the feed store and mix them in a large garbage bin.  All my pregnant does and freshened does get a cup in am and pm on top their regular feed.  Their coats are lovely.

Now you may have mites or some other infestation.  Gets some livestock dust at the feed store and put some of that on them.

There are also sprays you can get, I use Durasect it's OK for lactating animals.

It's either nutrition or insects, both can be treated.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 19, 2013)

What's her temp?

Also, animals can lose condition really fast, but it usually takes one month for them to gain 1/2 to 1 condition point and gain weight. Go figure, lol. So don't expect to have any noticeable changes in her condition for at least a month or so.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 20, 2013)

The leg issue sounds like mites.  
That would not cause her to loose a ton of weight, so she may have other parasite issues or need more feed to keep up with her milking.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2013)

It sounds like one of the 4 mites that affect goats- or possibly the Foot louse (L. pedalis)- found on the legs and feet of goats & sheep.

In any case treatment with a spray on all over type treatment sounds like your best solution. Just make sure to repeat in 14 days. Th foot louse has a longer cycle so that would need re treatment in 21 days.

Mites are generally microscopic whereas lice are not. That is why you may not be seeing anything on the goat.
Some parasites only affect the feet and legs. 
Over time lice and mites can cause secondary infections, some may cause anemia. *Weight loss*, chewing, biting, nervousness etc are all symptoms. Weight loss is from extra energy being used in chewing, also the nervousness, they do not sleep well when infested and become very active in cooler night-time temps.

Mites and Lice really start multiplying in the fall winter and peak in the early spring. They like the cooler temps. 
I would recommend you treat all of your goats at the same time.  
We use a 1 1/2 gallon sprayer so the water is warm and mix the permethrin 10% according to the directions. 
It is a low pressure sprayer and you can really get the whole goat. If thick or long haired you may want to clip the animals down for easier treatment.


----------

